# Utes #1 QB Freshman WYNN



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: . This kid looks like he weighs 130 lbs and is 13 years old. I was hoping for Louks this year with Wynn redshirting and putting some weight on. I know he claims he has put on weight and now weighs over 190, but I don't buy it. I sure hope this kid is as good as the Utes staff think he is. With as good as the D is all he'll have to do is not screw up too bad, but I'm still very surprised. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't forget- the coaches said Wynn was their #1 IN CAMP. That doesn't mean that he's going to be the starter. IMO- the coaching staff is trying to humble Louks a bit. Last week he was telling the media that he should be the #1 because of this, that, and the other. All valid arguments, but did you hear either of the other two guys campaigning??? I think they are trying to get him to quit pounding his chest and act more like a team player. When it comes down to it, I believe Louks will be the starter.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

There's a game in under three weeks. Granted it's against Utah State, but still I don't know that there is time to feed Louks his humble pie. We got a season to get ready for. It will be interesting to see what happens either way.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Louks will NOT be a starter. They are tying him out at safety currently. I think you will see Wynn as the starter, which I think is a good idea and I think you will see Louks come in in the wildcat formation like last year and maybe be third string safety which will get him more playing time than third string quarterback. He is quick, but he does not throw the ball very well.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

There was a lot of questions concerning Louks ability to throw the ball, there is no questioning his speed and athleticism but you still need to throw the ball. I would say he still has a chance later on in the year to win his job back, but if that is the case utah probably is not having a good year, so lets hope Wynn does a good job. From what I am hearing he has a cannon for an arm and is very accurate.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Utah will still have a good year with a Freshman at quarterback. Their defense is stout and is what won many of the games last year. Luckily they got rid of Ludwig so that is a step up right off the bat, I didn't agree with a lot of his play calling. Time will tell, but I think Louks could still be used in many situations and I think he will get quite a bit of playing time still.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice they got rid of Ludwig - but Brian Johnson was calling most of the plays when the team did the best. He was REALLY good. Now the utahutes have a rookie OC and want to run with a freshman QB? Looks like Asiata will have a 1,500 yard season if the utes are to have much offensive success.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Serious question: how many defensive starters did the utahutes lose to the NFL? 3 or 4 wasn't it?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well its official, Louks won't be playing safety or QB for the utes, he's on his way to Nevada.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I just read that, well that sucks. 

To answer your question Gary, I am not sure how many defensive starters the Utes lost last year, but it I think you are close. I have heard that their secondary this year is suppose to be even better than last years, I guess we will have to see.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

That kind of sucks that Louks is moving on. I think he could have played a role in the offense still. Obviously he was told he would not be getting the starting job back and bailed. As has been said Wynn simply has to not screw up too much and the Utes wil be fine, but if he plays well then the skys the limits for the Utes again this year.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Utah has a lot of questions this year. A three loss year would probably be a success for them this year. I just don't see them losing more than 2 games. Wynn just has to manage the game, they have probably a top 2 running back in the league. There defense is always good, and they are supposed to be better than last year, time will tell with that. It is tough to start a true freshman though, but if he can do well he could turn out to be a heck of a player for 4 years. They are comparing him to Alex Smith already, and I know a lot of you are bagging on Smith because he has not done a whole lot in the NFL but I don't care who you are he was a great NCAA qb, and if he can be similar to him, watch out MWC. In a so called rebuilding year, the Utes could be pretty good. They are still predicted to finish 3rd in the league. They are ranked in the top 20 to start the year so could easily finish the year there. The one thing that sucks is TCU is ranked one spot ahead of Utah but Boise St. is ranked ahead of them with a weak schedule. They could steal the spot light from the MWC, and that would suck, unless some how there is two non BCS schools that get in this year. I am getting ahead of myself in predicting that but TCU, BYU, Utah, and the smurfs could easily crash the party once again. And that is great for college football.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Utah has a lot of questions this year. A three loss year would probably be a success for them this year. I just don't see them losing more than 2 games. Wynn just has to manage the game, they have probably a top 2 running back in the league. There defense is always good, and they are supposed to be better than last year, time will tell with that. It is tough to start a true freshman though, but if he can do well he could turn out to be a heck of a player for 4 years. They are comparing him to Alex Smith already, and I know a lot of you are bagging on Smith because he has not done a whole lot in the NFL but I don't care who you are he was a great NCAA qb, and if he can be similar to him, watch out MWC. In a so called rebuilding year, the Utes could be pretty good. They are still predicted to finish 3rd in the league. They are ranked in the top 20 to start the year so could easily finish the year there. The one thing that sucks is TCU is ranked one spot ahead of Utah but Boise St. is ranked ahead of them *with a weak schedule*. They could steal the spot light from the MWC, and that would suck, unless some how there is two non BCS schools that get in this year. I am getting ahead of myself in predicting that but TCU, BYU, Utah, and the smurfs could easily crash the party once again. And that is great for college football.


"With a weak schedule" is the key words, TCU would pass up Boise State if they both had the same record, same with Utah or BYU would pass up Boise State. Boise State only chance at a BCS game is to go undefeated again and Utah, BYU and TCU have more than one loss IMO.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I hate Boise St. more than any other team in the country. And it is not because they are a rival to the MWC teams or they have a BCS win, I just hate them. I hate that they have blue turf and wear blue uniforms to match. I just hate there fans, they hate any other team that busts the bcs other than them. You would think they would want more teams to do it so the NCAA finally realizes there is good programs outside the BCS conferences but they don't. Dang I hate them. It was great that they went undefeated last year and didn't make the BCS and then lost to TCU that was a good time for me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A freshman as your captain certainly is a tall order, but same boat as in 2005. Freshman starts over a JC transfer who does very well; I think he even had a better rating than Beck until his injury. Transfer plays his first game against the Y and lights them up to win a game that they had no business even being in. CB dropping a wide open would be TD pass as the first play of the game, down 21 or so at half then tie it up; what a game that year!!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see this as a rebuilding year at all. I'm not really a huge Johnson fan. He played well the end of last season, but I felt he was somewhat disappointing overall. The D is likely just as good as it was last year. The offensive backfield is strong, and the receiving core is said to be fast and talented. If the Utes win against TCU they will very likely take the conference. BYU could easily loose four games this year, if not more. The Utes really only have three tough games (Oregon, TCU, BYU). The Louiville team is alright, but not that intimidating. If the utes win one or more of those three look out. I'm pretty excited to see what is in store this year  .


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As a CougarFan, I'm happy as all get out to see Louks gone. I hated that speedy little punk. I'd cringe everytime I'd see him sprinting out on the field because I knew he was about to make my Cougs look stupid. I'm glad he's gone. ;-)

As for utahutefan that doesn't think this is a rebuilding year - you are drinking the same kool-aid us CougarFans drank in our quest for perfection last year. It took you winningest QB in school history 3 tries to beat BYU and now he's gone. And with it - went the best play calling the utahutes had - Johnson was much better at calling plays than Ludwig. But either way, they are both gone - and that is huge. And the loss of Kruger is huge as well. Now Misi is hurt as well? Ouch. But don't underestimate the enormity of two new coordinators who have never had to call the shots before. For the utahutes, this is a year of a whole lot of key positions being filled by first timers. I'm not saying my Cougars are any better, or how either team will do. I think it is good for the MWC to have 3 high quality teams. The downside is the rest of the conference sucks.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> I knew he was about to make my Cougs look stupid.


Don't spend too much time being depressed about the loss, Oklahoma, Florida State and TCU will be more than willing to oblige.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > I knew he was about to make my Cougs look stupid.
> ...


We are going to get killed by OU. I think we take Florida State in Provo. As for TCU - too much can happen between now and then for both teams to make any kind of prediction right now. I'd rather lose to the three listed teams than lose to the utahutes though. I don't have any smart a** Florida State grads I associate with on a daily basis to run smack at me! I once had a boss that graduated FSU. Biggest ahole I've ever worked for/with. True story!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> I'd rather lose to the three listed teams than lose to the utahutes though.


I'm pretty sure someone took a shot a utefan for taking so much joy in beating their rival (even if it was the only win of the season)

It's nice to see that your in touch with reality though, a 3 to 4 loss season is a very real situation.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, that was probably me. ;-) If not anything else, I'm a pretty realisitc CougarFan, and I'll also take my whipping when I'm wrong.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> As for utahutefan that doesn't think this is a rebuilding year - you are drinking the same kool-aid us CougarFans drank in our quest for perfection last year. It took you winningest QB in school history 3 tries to beat BYU and now he's gone. And with it - went the best play calling the utahutes had - Johnson was much better at calling plays than Ludwig. But either way, they are both gone - and that is huge. And the loss of Kruger is huge as well. Now Misi is hurt as well? Ouch. But don't underestimate the enormity of two new coordinators who have never had to call the shots before. For the utahutes, this is a year of a whole lot of key positions being filled by first timers. I'm not saying my Cougars are any better, or how either team will do. I think it is good for the MWC to have 3 high quality teams. The downside is the rest of the conference sucks.


Don't you dare come on here talking sense like that.... you're going to make Bowhunter3 have a stroke. :lol: I agree with pretty much everything you said Gary, except that I'm not sure there are three high quality teams in the MWC this year.... maybe one, depending on which of the three top MWC teams actually winds up having a good year, the others will wind up looking mediocre at best. You're right about the rest of the conference as well, although CSU and AF usually wind up being a bit scrappy against conference opponents. Its entirely possible that none of them will be ranked at the end of the year but I think TCU has the best shot of staying in the top 25, followed by BYU and Utah but I think all of them would have to have huge seasons to even be in the top 25 in January, let alone being highly ranked. 8)


----------

